# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - Pyraminx Single 2.71 (27th in the world)



## Username (Sep 8, 2013)

[youtubehd]TxEe-vvQQ9o[/youtubehd]



> 27th in the world!
> 
> 4 move top
> 
> ...


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty good  sub 5 avg soon pree


----------



## Username (Sep 8, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Pretty good  sub 5 avg soon pree


Thanks!
Comp in a month with 2, maybe 3 rounds of pyra. Will do 



SpeedSolver101 said:


> Nice



Thanks


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 9, 2013)

whoa, cool solve o.o


----------



## Iggy (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice solve.


----------



## Username (Sep 9, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> whoa, cool solve o.o





Iggy said:


> Nice solve.



Thanks both!


----------



## Username (Sep 24, 2013)

RECONSTRUCTION! 

L R U' B R B' U' L U' R' L'

L' U' R' U
[R B'] R' L R L' U L' U' L

didn't write tips

Pretty easy


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow... 
You should totally upload the NR average at some point. Not only for us to watch, but seeing as it's your first NR average, it'll be good motivation to do even better at your next comp


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, you have really improved very quickly. Awesome!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2013)

Inspection: [R U']

Solve: 
Rw' U' Rw
R' U' R U' R' U R

10 moves, no regrips OR rotations
Pity you don't use L4E, 10 move, 2 gen using just right and left wrist turns with no regrips = super fast. With no tips could easily be a low-mid 1. Nice solve though, considering the solution you used, that's a very good time


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 29, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Inspection: [R U']
> 
> Solve:
> Rw' U' Rw
> ...


# of people with sub 4 official average using top first: 14. 
# of people with sub 4 official average NOT using top first: 2 (Dmitry Kryuzban uses LBL and Owidiusz Pryk uses OFF). 
# of people with sub 4 official average using L4E: 0. 
# of people with sub 4 global average at home using L4E: 1. 

Is that enough to convince you?


----------

